# Browning Gold Hunter Classic Pros and Cons



## Spanky (Nov 14, 2005)

I have been wondering about the Browning gold classic because i was thinking about buying one. I have heard good things and bad things. Can someone give me some insight.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Read my posting Brand new jamming browning gold before you deal with Browning.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Mine has been the best shotgun I have ever owned. Nuff said!


----------

